# Ready for harvest?



## Kfweedman420 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey guys! I’m having a hard time reading these trichomes, I can’t tell if both my plants are ready for harvest or not! Please help! Here are some pics!  I went away for the weekend and the leaves got way more yellow :/ ... haven’t fed them in about a week now tho Eeks :/


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2019)

Harvest has to do with personal preference, not just the color of trichomes. For me, another 2 weeks … at least.


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Aug 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> Harvest has to do with personal preference, not just the color of trichomes. For me, another 2 weeks … at least.



 Like meaning you would go two more weeks looking at mine? Or you mean you have two more weeks left yourself until harvest? Haha . Appreciate the info though!


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2019)

I would go another 2 weeks looking at yours


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2019)

In Cali, if weeds is even a day early from harvest, it is worth less money from the dispensary.


----------



## HerbWatcher (Aug 7, 2019)

How true, and it's B.S. Cause that's their opinion. I've let 8 week strains 12 - 13 weeks. And they try and claim that it was harvest to early.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 7, 2019)

Not....done....yet.... Breeders flowering days are a weathermans guess.  'Pends on growin' style, light, clone or seed, whole buncha variables, mostly you.


----------



## Cannapoop (Mar 15, 2021)

Harvest time is the most rewarding and exciting aspect of cultivating cannabis for many growers. After months of witnessing your plants slowly morph from seedlings into fully bloomed plants, it’s almost time to reach for the trimmers and proceed to dry and cure your bounty.There are general guidelines for each cannabis subspecies in regards to the optimal time. Indica strains are usually ready after 8 weeks of flowering, and sativa strains after a 10-week period of flowering. Autoflowering strains often take approximately 10 weeks after the seedling stage. Although these guidelines can be helpful in estimating when harvest time may occur, more attention to detail is required to make sure you are spot on with your timing.


----------

